# Markets that have confirmed they will end full-power analog on 2/18...anyway



## Kansas Zephyr

Wichita-Hutchinson, KS - All stations

After chatting with the stations' management...all are sticking to an analog cut-off at 11:59pm on 2/17.

This doesn't necessarily include all of the satellite full-power stations (some have already become digital only), LPs and TXs, however.

KPTS (PBS) has already terminated analog service.

If you talk with your local stations, please post the info here.


----------



## rhambling

Fort Myers-Naples, FL

NBC,ABC, CW and CBS will shutdown.

looking for info for Fox


----------



## evan_s

So far I've only found http://www.kgw.com/tech/stories/kgw_020209_dtv_conversion_update.127b3a69.html but it does look like all the portland stations will be dropping analog on the 17th.


----------



## WERA689

While it appears that all stations in Atlanta are presently broadcasting in digital, only WGCL (CBS) is planning to switch off analog on 2/17.


----------



## elaclair

All the San Diego stations have indicated they will shut off analog on the original date.

Haven't heard anything on the two major mexico stations that also serve San Diego.


----------



## ggmorton

It looks like here is a list of all of the stations and when they are switching.

http://www.rabbitears.info/termlist.php


----------



## Mikey

OKC stations are staying with the 2/17 deadline. I wonder if KWTV will have any issues with going from it's temporary UHF digital channel (39) to it's permanent VHF digital channel (9). KWTV analog has been on channel 9.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The new FCC Public Notice states that all stations that desire to switch on February 17 must file by end of day February 9.

They might also have to defend their intent as to how that serves the public good.

In light of these new actions, perhaps this thread has become premature?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ziggy29

evan_s said:


> So far I've only found http://www.kgw.com/tech/stories/kgw_020209_dtv_conversion_update.127b3a69.html but it does look like all the portland stations will be dropping analog on the 17th.


Well, given that it looks like the FCC isn't inclined to let all the stations turn off their analog early, something might have to give here. They seem determined to complicate it.


----------



## n3ntj

ggmorton said:


> It looks like here is a list of all of the stations and when they are switching.
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/termlist.php


Interesting but incomplete data at this point.

BTW.. what does STA and NSO mean in the middle column of that data?

According to WGAL (Lancaster, PA), they are in discussions with the other stations in the Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market to see they are going to do before deciding for themselves. No word yet from WHP, WITF, WLYH, and WHTM. WPMT is listed as going all digital on 2/17.


----------



## Scott in FL

n3ntj said:


> BTW.. what does STA and NSO mean in the middle column of that data?


STA = Special Temporary Authority. I have no idea what NSO stands for. I never heard of that one before. But it looks like the table is giving the current analog channel, the digital channel before transition, and the post transition digital channel.

Update: Just found this on another post. NSO = Notice of Silent Operation. No idea if that's accurate or not.


----------



## hdfan1

In Dayton, OH 3 stations have already announced they will change on time WHIO (CBS), WKEF (ABC) and WRGT (FOX). No word yet from NBC, PBS or CW stations. Of course this was before this latest notice from the FCC so this could change.


----------



## GaryPotter

Tom Robertson said:


> They might also have to defend their intent as to how that serves the public good.


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Tom Robertson

GaryPotter said:


> What the hell does that even mean?


The FCC has allowed for situations where all stations in a market might intend to switch on February 17. If that market still has a large percentage (an undefined term) of people who are unprepared for the switch, the FCC might require (some) stations to justify why they want to switch before June 12 and how it would be in the better interest of the Public.

The big key is they want to ensure people still have access to emergency alerts thru some means. And the fewest number of people's TVs go dark. (They fully admit there will be people who will go dark no matter what is done.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Davenlr

Radio is a much better way to get local emergency broadcasts. Everyone has a radio.


----------



## msmith

This may be the wrong thread, but I've heard from KYW 3 in Philadelphia. They are going to switch at the last minute on June 12. WPSG 57 is owned by them, so they'll probably go late as well.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Thanks for the update msmith.


----------



## beejman34

MSNBC has an article that states 5 of the stations in Minneapolis are going to switch by the 17th. Since that is my market I would like to know where they got that information. On the PBS website they claim that they will continue until June.


----------



## beejman34

Nevermind, I just needed to stop being lazy and do a little research. Here is an excerpt from an article from WCCO in Minneapolis.

"KTTC-TV and KXLT Fox 47 say their viewers in the Rochester-Austin-Mason City market are ready for the change from analog to digital. Duluth CBS and NBC affiliates KDLH and KBJR say they're also ending analog broadcasting Feb. 17."


----------



## msmith

I found an article online that says that WPVI 6 in Philly is also waiting until June 12.

WHYY 12 (PBS) really wanted to go as soon as possible. When I heard from somebody from the station last week, they said that they'd probably go with the first big-4 station to switch. It sounds like none of them are going early.


----------



## hasan

Des Moines, IA

ABC (5), CBS (8), PBS (11) are delaying transition until the June Date

NBC (13), Fox (17) are transitioning Feb 17.

Other smaller networks locally don't have info posted yet.


----------



## SParker

Grand Rapids, MI market:

WWMT 3 CBS, WZZM 13 ABC and WXMI 17 FOX will wait till June 12th
WOOD 8 NBC, WOTV 41 ABC haven't decided yet
WGVU 35 PBS is playing the wait and see what the other guys do game.


----------



## jacksonm30354

USA Today has a story this morning saying that stations owned by CBS, Fox, ABC, NBC, Telemundo, Gannett, and Hearst-Argyle have said they will wait until June.

So that explains KYW, WPVI as they are owned by CBS, ABC. It means that all the big 4 in NYC, LA, and Chicago will probably all stay until June 12.

In Atlanta, that means WXIA (11 - NBC) & WATL (36 - MNT) both owned by Gannett, and WAGA (5 - FOX) will stay until June 12. Someone said WGCL (46 - CBS) owned by Meredith will switch on Feb 17. I can't find anything on WSB (2 - ABC) owned by Cox, WHIO in Dayton is owned by them and they are switching Feb 17.

WSFA (12 - NBC) in Montgomery, AL indicates all stations in that Market are switching Feb 17, while the Dothan, AL market (which has no NBC and WSFA is the default NBC for part of that market) will wait until June.


----------



## snowcat

In Nashville, the Sinclair stations have said they are dropping analog on 2/17 (Fox17, MyTv30, and CW58).

CBS WTVF is the only station that has stated they will wait until June 12.

NBC WSMV and PBS have said they want to switch on 2/17, but aren't 100% sure.

ABC WKRN is unknown.


----------



## Bobby H

My understanding of these new FCC guidelines is that TV stations must file yet again if they intend to shut off analog broadcasts by Feb. 17 and try to get that paperwork filed properly no later than Monday, Feb. 9. Correct?

I hope the stations in my viewing market are able to get those materials filed properly. KSWO-TV in Lawton, OK already had intentions of shutting off its analog broadcast, but may have to file its intention yet again.

Is there any limitation on TV stations cutting back the transmission power on their analog broadcasts? I know a couple of TV stations in Wichita Falls were entertaining that idea as a means of offsetting the cost of running their DTV signals at full power.



Tom Robertson said:


> If that market still has a large percentage (an undefined term) of people who are unprepared for the switch, the FCC might require (some) stations to justify why they want to switch before June 12 and how it would be in the better interest of the Public.


It would be in the public interest for the TV station to not go broke or fire a bunch of its employees due to sky high electric bills from continuing to transmit two TV signals. Whether the FCC will even care about that is unknown.



Tom Robertson said:


> The big key is they want to ensure people still have access to emergency alerts thru some means. And the fewest number of people's TVs go dark. (They fully admit there will be people who will go dark no matter what is done.)


Broadcast TV is a very poor choice on which to depend for emergency alerts. Most often, the public is relying on emergency alerts as they pertain to severe weather. TV is not very good for that because it does not work when you have lost electrical power.

[Mod note: text redacted]...since the proponents of the DTV Delay are citing the ability to provide emergency alerts as a primary excuse for the delay. Relying on a TV for such purposes is dangerous.

Here in Oklahoma, if you really want something that works for severe weather warnings get a battery operated NOAA Weather Radio. It still works when there is no electricity, unlike TV. It automatically sounds an alarm whenever severe weather alerts are issued -like in the middle of the night when you are asleep. TV does not do that. TV will not wake you to tell you a tornado warning has been issued. TV will let someone sleep until the storm sirens may or may not wake them. And then the person could end up dead for relying on a TV to do what a NOAA Weather Radio does far better.


----------



## Tom Robertson

There are many types of emergencies and emergency alerts. In my mind, most of them occur _before_ power goes out, not after. After the power is out, the emergency has typically passed.

It also seems that more and more people don't have radios handy. They have TVs. (And Ipods)  TV is still a much needed medium.

By the way, I'm not discounting radio that much, really. Both are needed and important.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 4HiMarks

Davenlr said:


> Radio is a much better way to get local emergency broadcasts. Everyone has a radio.


Because satellite and radar images are so much clearer on radio...


----------



## robmadden1

ThinkTV is one of the first, if not the first to notify FCC of "early" analog shut off for Both WPTO and WPTD on Feb 17, 2009, using the new procedures described in Yesterday's FCC Public Notice regarding such procedures and passage by congress of DTV Delay act. The Pres has to actually sign it of course before transition is extented to Jun 12 and any of it actually means anything ....

Some Info on One of the WPTD filings involved is here (the one with the Feb 5 date) :

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws.exe/prod/cdbs/pubacc/prod/corrp_list.pl?Facility_id=25067

Some Info on One of the WPTO filings involved is here :

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws.exe/prod/cdbs/pubacc/prod/corrp_list.pl?Facility_id=25065

-------------

There are updated DTR's(digital transition reports), from WPTD/WPTO which were filed as is required by the new rules with a Status date of "today" as well ....

The updated DTR, and attached exhibit for WPTD seems to indicate they are still planning on commencing DTV operations on channel 16 at 00:01 AM Feb 18 .... However, I believe :

#1). "new procedures"(if the pres signs DTV delay act) from FCC indicate stations planning on operating post-transition facilities(such as on different channels) need to file for a STA (and have it be granted) in order to do that(which they apparently haven't done yet), as the new rules say that otherwise, they would only be authorized to operate their current *pre-transition* facility on Ch 58 ...

#2). Furthermore, The new procedures also say :



> "a station with a post-transition construction permit containing a condition prohibiting use of the post-transition facility until February 18, 2009 will now be prohibited from using its post-transition facility until June 13, 2009, unless approved by the Commission, as permitted by the Third DTV Periodic Report and Order."


Well, guess what ? WPTD apparently has such a condition ... Here's link(PDF) to the Authorization for what I think is their current Post-transition CP - Note: I hope this link works, it MIGHT not the way FCC formats CP authorization documents on their website) :

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/cdbs/pubacc/Auth_Files/1249790.pdf

Condition 2 says :


> Originally Posted by WPTD post transition CP authorization
> Special operating conditions or restrictions:
> 2 This is to notify you that the grant of this construction permit is
> subject to the condition that this facility can not commence operation
> prior to midnight of February 17, 2009, or by such other date as the
> Commission may establish in the future, without prior approval from the
> Commission.


Hope they can get the STA and/or the necessary special permission for DTV on 16 it seems like they will need ...

Of course, what would be even better would be if the Pres gains some "wisdom" over the next few days doesn't sign the thing ... Otherwise ... What a mess ...

-----------

BTW, I just finished scouring FCC site for "new" Dayton+Cincinnati filings which meet the new "rules" for filing for Feb 17 shutdown, so far WPTO and WPTD are the only ones that seem to apply ...

The new rules say stations who are going to shut down "early"(such as on Feb 17) have until Monday, February 9, 2009 (11:59 p.m. EST) To file, refile, Notify or "renotify", otherwise they'll turn into a pumpkin or something I suppose if they shut down on Feb 17 and the Pres signs the DTV Delay act.


----------



## n3ntj

Let your voices be heard. The White House wants to know what you think about this extension of the analog shutdown:http://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing_room/dtv_delay_act/


----------



## robmadden1

WHIO 7 is still planning on dumping analog on February 17. There was report on it on the 5:30pm news.

Their chief engineer, Chuck Eastman, was interviewed at the annual Dayton Home Show, where WHIO has a booth to answer questions about DTV.

It sure looks like Dayton's dominant station will be going digital later this month, and it's a fair guess the rest of Dayton will follow suit. They do have until Monday to file with the FCC to make it official, as robmadden1 pointed out.


----------



## Bobby H

Our local ABC affiliate, KSWO-TV in Lawton, OK announced this afternoon they were sticking with the original Feb. 17 analog cut off date. Not only that, they said the other three major network affiliates in the Wichita Falls, TX-Lawton, OK DMA were also shutting off analog services the same day.
News Link

KSWO cited a recent viewer survey showing 99% of its viewers were ready for the DTV transition. They also noted the importance of coordinating with other TV stations, cable services and satellite TV providers in sticking with the original deadline.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Well, well, well. The Utah broadcasters have reversed themselves and all but one of the majors will delay until June 12. KUCW, channel 30, is currently the only one to plan to switch.

My comment: someone flinched, the rest followed.

Hope their budgets can absorb the cost without laying anyone off. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Dominic26

Feb or June, as long as Government is involved it will always be a mess and someone will never be ready. As for television vs radio, suppose the electricity is out due to a failure miles away (power substation, etc) That nifty little battery TV is nice, but the converter box is AC only, more poor planning. 

No disrespect to TV, but radio is always king in an emergency. Size matters, and smaller is better, especially if you have to be mobile. Besides, if stations go down, there are more in any given market on radio than on television.

Dominic


----------



## robmadden1

*Dayton & Ch 64 Pulling Plug On Analog*

Dayton is pulling the plug on all analog signals, along with Cincinnati's WSTR-TV (Channel 64), in 10 days. Dayton's Channels 2, 7, 16, 22 and 45 -- which come in very strong into Butler and Warren counties, sometimes better than the Cincinnati stations -- will cease analog broadcasting at 11:59 p.m. on Feb. 17, the deadline set by Congress three years ago.

Cincinnati's five other stations -- Channels 5, 9, 12, 19 and 48 -- plus Oxford's Channel 14 (operated by Ch. 16) -- will continue broadcasting both analog and digital signals into spring.

After the House approved pushing back the digital deadline to June 12, Cincinnati station managers had looked into sticking with the Feb. 17 deadline. But the strict federal guidelines for switching this month to DTV convinced Cincinnati stations to keep broadcasting in both analog and digital for several months, says Bill Fee, Ch 9 VP & GM. Stations would say about $6,000 a month in electrical costs by turning off old analog transmitters.

Sinclair Broadcast Group, which owns Channel 64 and Dayton's Channels 22 and 45, had announced Tuesday its stations would adhere to the original Feb. 17 date. Dayton's WPDT-TV (Channel 16) and WHIO-TV (Channel 7) wanted to turn off analog this month to make technological improvements on their towers for DTV.

Some Cincinnati stations may drop analog before June 12, under Federal Communications Commission regulations released Thursday. Stations here could start turning off analog after May sweeps end May 20, Fee says.

The Dayton shut-off could be a significant test for the area. Where I live in Fairfield near Jungle Jim's, we get Dayton stations (both analog and digital) better than Cincinnati stations. In fact, Ch. 5 is the only digital station I get with rabbit ears and a converter box. So we'll see what happens, how many viewers are unprepared or disenfranchised when Dayton pulls the plug.

Do any of you rely on Dayton analog signals? Are you prepared for DTV?

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbc...833d-a037659e766c&sid=sitelife.cincinnati.com

The info for 14 WPTO is not correct. Look at thier updated aplication.

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...xt=25&appn=101294009&formid=387&fac_num=25065

In big letters at the bottom of the aplication it says:

THE PURPOSE OF THIS UPDATE IS TO NOTIFY THE COMMISSION THAT WPTO WILL TERMINATE ITS ANALOG TELEVISION SERVICE AT MIDNIGHT ON FEBRUARY 17, 2009.

Aplication list:

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws.exe/prod/cdbs/pubacc/prod/app_list.pl?Facility_id=25065

You can see from the list they filed yesturday February 6th.


----------



## jclewter79

KXII in Sherman/Ada pulled the plug at 2am this morning. That was planned all along and they stuck with it. They say that the area is ready because the last soft test they had 2 weeks ago they only received 6 calls from people that had lost signal. KTEN the other channel in this markets says that they do not know what they are going to do yet when this bill gets signed monday. They say to watch their channel and website for their new updated date or if they decide to go ahead this month.


----------



## phox_mulder

Tom Robertson said:


> Well, well, well. The Utah broadcasters have reversed themselves and all but one of the majors will delay until June 12. KUCW, channel 30, is currently the only one to plan to switch.
> 
> My comment: someone flinched, the rest followed.
> 
> Hope their budgets can absorb the cost without laying anyone off.
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


I just found out today when I checked my email.

I also hope no one gets the axe because of this.

phox


----------



## robmadden1

> Hundreds of stations around the country now say they are going to take advantage of the option to drop analog broadcasts this month. ..... The Oklahoma Educational Television Authority, the public broadcasting network in the state, said Thursday that it planned to cease analog ..... PBS spokeswoman Lea Sloan said about half of the 356 public broadcasting stations across the country will make the switch on Feb. 17. ..... The Utah Broadcasters Association said the commercial stations in the state still plan to shut down analog on Feb. 17, while the public ones will wait until June. ...... In Wisconsin, at least two stations in Madison and five in the La Cross-Eau Claire plan to flip the switch on Feb. 17. In Minnesota, at least four stations plan to keep that date, along with five in Iowa.
> 
> CBS, Fox, ABC and NBC and Telemundo have committed to keeping the stations they own broadcasting analog until June 12. Together, they own 85 full-power stations, mainly in large cities. ..... In a few areas, including Hawaii and South Carolina, stations have already abandoned analog broadcasting. ....... At the Oklahoma public broadcasting association, Mark Norman says, *"We really don't think it's going be as major of an issue as people anticipated."*


WHAT. A. Mess. Link - http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=108&sid=1563384


----------



## weadjust

North Mississippi

WCBI CBS 4.1 digital as of 1/24/09 analog was turned off on 1/24/09
WKDH ABC 45.1 has been digital only for aprox. 2 years
WTVA NBC 9.1 will go digital only 2/17/09
WLOV FOX 27.1 will go digital only 2/17/09


----------



## Davenlr

4HiMarks said:


> Because satellite and radar images are so much clearer on radio...


Yep, but hope the storm comes while you are watching tv. Ill stick with my battery backed up NOAA weather radio. It wakes me up, tells me to grab my butt, and duck.

In any case, TV and radar are important, but I wouldnt put my safety at its mercy. Everyone should have a NOAA weather alert radio.

Now, to stay on topic...

Little Rock, AR market, FOX 16, and KVTN (religious) 25 have announced shutoff plans on or before the 17th.

KARZ 42 MyNet already shut down analog.

KETS PBS (2) shut down analog AND digital a week ago to install a new digital channel 7 antenna and full power transmitter and will come on air as soon as KATV ABC 7 shuts down analog.

KATV ABC (which is currently using ch 7 for analog) hasnt announced, nor has KARK NBC 4.

KTHV CBS 11 will remain on until June.

KASN CW 38 has not announced, but are owned by same company as Fox 16.

Low power ch 9 (ind), ch 20 (ind), 36 (daystar), and 58 (univision) are probably going to remain analog.

Ch 27 (3ABN) is already digital only

Ch 18 KTWN is already low power digital and never had an analog channel.


----------



## BlackHitachi

Medford Oregon

5.1 KOBI NBC
8.1 SOPTV PBS
10.1 KTVL CBS
12.1 KDRV ABC
26.1 KMVU FOX

KFBI MNTV 48 is a LP Analog channel no word on them yet, but when i look them up it shows post 2009 48.1??


----------



## harsh

evan_s said:


> So far I've only found http://www.kgw.com/tech/stories/kgw_020209_dtv_conversion_update.127b3a69.html but it does look like all the portland stations will be dropping analog on the 17th.


KOIN's countdown clock still shows days to go. It would appear that they haven't updated the website yet.

KATU is going to delay: http://www.katu.com/news/39176897.html

KPTV is going to delay: http://www.livepdx.com/video/18661117/index.html

KPDX is likely to follow KPTV

KOPB is going to hold to the original date: http://www.opb.org/insideopb/opbnews/opbarchives/television/#004828

Portland, OR is going to be a very confused market.


----------



## Nick79

snowcat said:


> In Nashville, the Sinclair stations have said they are dropping analog on 2/17 (Fox17, MyTv30, and CW58).
> 
> CBS WTVF is the only station that has stated they will wait until June 12.
> 
> NBC WSMV and PBS have said they want to switch on 2/17, but aren't 100% sure.
> 
> ABC WKRN is unknown.


WKRN is June 12th according to their website. 
WNPT is also switching on June 12th. (just saw the announcement on the station.)


----------



## n3ntj

Apparently, all Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA stations will be waiting until June to shutoff analog. I've seen reports, however, saying that our Fox station (WPMT) will be going digital only on the 17th and other reports saying the opposite. We may only find out the morning of the 17th.

This whole thing is a big freakin' mess. Not to get political, but I have no idea why congress or the president had to get involved. We all knew this change was coming on 17 Feb 2009, so why change the rules now. Nothing will change and the people who are not ready now, still won't be ready in June. Typical pandering..


----------



## ziggy29

I suspect that a lot of stations that WANT to terminate on 2/17 are going to cave in to the feds and hold on until June, unfortunately.


----------



## WERA689

ziggy29 said:


> I suspect that a lot of stations that WANT to terminate on 2/17 are going to cave in to the feds and hold on until June, unfortunately.


Yup...it seems that all the Atlanta stations will now stand pat, broadcasting in analog and digital, until June. Only one station had committed to ceasing analog on 2/17, but they have apparently changed their minds and will continue until June.
What a colossal screw up. :nono2:


----------



## Glen_D

n3ntj said:


> This whole thing is a big freakin' mess. Not to get political, but I have no idea why congress or the president had to get involved. We all knew this change was coming on 17 Feb 2009, so why change the rules now. Nothing will change and the people who are not ready now, still won't be ready in June. Typical pandering..


My sentiment exactly! Talk about trying to fix something that ain't broke. I've been watching local TV news broadcast reports about this imminent delay until June, but they don't mention whether their own station plans to proceed with the originally planned cutoff on February 17 or delay until June. Heck, they're probably not even sure now when they'll do the switch. What a mess.


----------



## ziggy29

Glen_D said:


> My sentiment exactly! Talk about trying to fix something that ain't broke. I've been watching local TV news broadcast reports about this imminent delay until June, but they don't mention whether their own station plans to proceed with the originally planned cutoff on February 17 or delay until June. Heck, they're probably not even sure now when they'll do the switch. What a mess.


No one in the neighboring Austin market seems to be willing to make a statement yet, either. KEYE has been the loudest about wanting to transition on 2/17, but I suspect the stations are under some quiet federal pressure not to do so. I suspect our Fox affiliate is going to be up until 6/12 since they are O&O, but I haven't heard anything else since the delay bill passed in Congress.


----------



## waynebtx

No one in DMA 129 has said anything yet as to when they will swtch.


----------



## fluffybear

If I am not mistaken (please correct if I am):

As of 8:20am Eastern on February 9, 2009 - Obama has not yet the bill.

I saw on Friday's late news that he was having some second thoughts and wanted to gage some public opinions before signing it thus this why he said he would until today to act.

If the above is accurate, It would appear some stations are jumping the gun by announcing the June date..


----------



## Jtaylor1

elaclair said:


> All the San Diego stations have indicated they will shut off analog on the original date.
> 
> Haven't heard anything on the two major mexico stations that also serve San Diego.


Mexican stations are exempted from the US Digital Transition deadline. The Mexican Government requires all their stations to go digital by 2016.

WGXA and WPGA has decided to go digital on 2/17. WGNM already went digital about a year ago. It's unknown if WMAZ and WMGT going digital on that date.


----------



## ziggy29

Jtaylor1 said:


> Mexican stations are exempted from the US Digital Transition deadline.


What a gracious thing to do -- recognize Mexico's sovereignty...


----------



## jimmyv2000

there is only 1 station in the Boston DMA that has confirmed a 2/17/09 and its :*WENH 11 NH PBS* they also operate WEKW ch 52 as well in northern NH.Both transmitters are at reduced power,

a side note here many other stations have reduced power.
WFXT Fox 25 has reduced to almost nothing following storm damage back in december
WZMY MYTV 50 cut off 12/1/08 (station is only a whopping 7.3KW)
WGBX PBS 44 has reduced power by at least 50% (can't pick up analog OTA no more)
WBPX 68 in Boston and channel 21 in Concord NH have redued power by an unknown amount.(can't pick up ota no more)

Other stations are touting JUNE 12 in thier Crawls like WBZ,WCVB, WHDH.
I guess we shall see 2/18/09 at 00:00:01


----------



## Davenlr

Little Rock DMA update:

KVTH (ind) (Hot Springs National Park) ch 26 flash cut to digital today.

KVTN (ind) ch 25 analog shut down today

KARZ (MNT) analog 42 came ON today 

FOX and CW stations announced Feb 17th, and are instructing people to rescan and make sure they are seeing a -1 or .1 after their channel number.

ABC and NBC have not announced

PBS is off-air until ABC shuts off analog


----------



## Mark L

Ughhh, I am so sick of this DTV crap! 

Our local news has it on every single night! With a damn countdown display :nono2:

Looks like my Sacramento market isn't changing till June 12th









I hate the FCC, I wish the local DMAs didn't have to abide by their crap regulations.

I hope the local DMAs here lose major ratings from this stupid DTV crap


----------



## pdh0490

wear abc switching 2-17-09
wpmi nbc switching 6-12-09
wjtc utv44 switching not sure since wpmi owns wjtc utv44
wkrg cbs 2-17-09
wala fox 2-17-09
wbpg cw 2-17-09
wfgx my network tv switching 2-17-09
wsre pbs switching 2-17-09

wpmi nbc just backed out on switching they will switch on 6-12-09


----------



## Herdfan

Didn't the stations that planned to shut off on 2/17 have to notify the FCC no later than yesterday?

Is there a list?


----------



## msmith

In Philly WHYY 12 (PBS) is apparently going to wait until June.

Fooey.


----------



## ziggy29

In Austin, KEYE has filed for terminating analog with the FCC as follows:

LICENSEE WILL TERMINATE ANALOG SERVICE ON FEBRUARY 17, 2009, IN ACCORDANCE WITH REQUIREMENTS AND PROCEDURES SET FORTH IN THE FCC'S PUBLIC NOTICE RELEASED FEBRUARY 5, 2009, FCC 09-6. CONCURRENT WITH THIS UPDATE, LICENSEE HAS SUBMITTED A NOTICE OF TERMINATION OF ANALOG SERVICE.

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...5108&Service=TV&Form_id=387&Facility_id=33691

They've also added a prominent countdown to 2/17 on the front page of their web site this morning.

I've seen no confirmation that any other station in the Austin market is following suit.


----------



## harsh

logan2575 said:


> I hate the FCC, I wish the local DMAs didn't have to abide by their crap regulations.


I hate that people blame the FCC for this. The transition and the delay were both created by Congress. The FCC is just trying to keep score.


----------



## ziggy29

harsh said:


> I hate that people blame the FCC for this. The transition and the delay were both created by Congress. The FCC is just trying to keep score.


True. It's like blaming the IRS for stupid tax laws. Though it remains to be seen whether they'll try to put the kibosh on the stations which do intend to shut off analog early.


----------



## lwilli201

Herdfan said:


> Didn't the stations that planned to shut off on 2/17 have to notify the FCC no later than yesterday?
> 
> Is there a list?


Here is the list if you missed it,

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-221A5.pdf


----------



## scooper

lwilli201 said:


> Here is the list if you missed it,
> 
> http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-221A5.pdf


http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-221A3.pdf

A5 has the color coded list of all stations. A3 is just the list of those going.


----------



## harsh

scooper said:


> A3 is just the list of those going.


Can one assume that if a station isn't listed on A3 that they aren't cutting until June 12th?

My local PBS station, KOPB, has indicated to their viewers (and listeners of the associated PBS radio station) that they _are_ going to switch next week, but they aren't on the A3 list.


----------



## mikep554

Looks like the big hitters in Seattle (KIRO, KOMO, KING, KCPQ, KONG) are all sticking it out until June. A couple of the low-powers and a couple of stations up north in Bellingham will go next week as per the original schedule.


----------



## joblo

harsh said:


> Can one assume that if a station isn't listed on A3 that they aren't cutting until June 12th?


No. First, there could be errors.

Assuming no error, a station not on the list should not terminate analog until at least March 14.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Note, the Appendix A3 has two sections. The channels that have already transitioned before February 17 and the ones that will transition on February 17. So be sure to check both parts.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Horray!! Watertown, NY (area code 13601) local stations are proceeding with the 2/17 cut-off date! I don't know about the PBS station (could care less because they never seem to go out) but ABC and CBS are switching to Digital only! If only the ABC affiliated station could correct their closed captioning delay on their station!


----------



## scooper

harsh said:


> Can one assume that if a station isn't listed on A3 that they aren't cutting until June 12th?
> 
> My local PBS station, KOPB, has indicated to their viewers (and listeners of the associated PBS radio station) that they _are_ going to switch next week, but they aren't on the A3 list.


I would not assume that it is a "definitive list" per se - at best, I would say they are on the "possible list", but I would cross check with the stations as backup as well as other sources.


----------



## Steve615

Yahoo & AP recently posted a list of TV stations switching to digital on 2/17.
The list is compiled alphabetically by state and market.

http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090211/ap_on_hi_te/tec_digital_tv_list_1


----------



## bluegras

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...ll_Digital_Feb_17_Could_Hit_Triple_Digits.php

here is something i found on broadcasting cable website that you might want to look at


----------



## ziggy29

bluegras said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...ll_Digital_Feb_17_Could_Hit_Triple_Digits.php
> 
> here is something i found on broadcasting cable website that you might want to look at


How can the FCC even act until the president signs the bill? Honestly, the longer he waits, the more he adds confusion and uncertainty...

From the article:



> There is $90 million in the economic stimulus package that the FCC can tap into.


Might that be the "carrot" they use to convince more stations to keep it going until June 12? That they have a $90 million pot of gold to help defray the added costs to the stations?


----------



## Steve615

bluegras said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...ll_Digital_Feb_17_Could_Hit_Triple_Digits.php
> 
> here is something i found on broadcasting cable website that you might want to look at


Thanks for that link.


----------



## dettxw

Steve615 said:


> Yahoo & AP recently posted a list of TV stations switching to digital on 2/17.
> The list is compiled alphabetically by state and market.
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090211/ap_on_hi_te/tec_digital_tv_list_1


"Oklahoma City: KWET (PBS), KAUT-TV (MyN), KETA-TV (PBS), KOCB (CW), KOKH-TV (Fox), KWTV (CBS)"

Also add NBC affiliate KFOR to the list of those in OKC switching on the original date.

Have not heard about ABC affiliate KOCO.

edit - 
KOCO now has a June 12th countdown on a secondary web page, so at this time seems like they are the lone delayed switcher around here.


----------



## joblo

dettxw said:


> Also add NBC affiliate KFOR to the list of those in OKC switching on the original date.


KFOR did not file with FCC to switch on the 17th.

Source?


----------



## dettxw

joblo said:


> KFOR did not file with FCC to switch on the 17th.
> 
> Source?


Announcements that they are broadcasting, plus still have a 6-day countdown timer on their website.
Surely possible that they very recently changed their minds.


----------



## Retro

In the Lake Charles, LA market, KVHP FOX 29 which also serves Beaumont, Tx has shut off it's analog signal. They are locally owned, so probably couldn't afford to keep both running for any length of time.. 
KPLC NBC 7 has said that are not sure yet per the email i got back from the GM of the station, but they are one of the stations that can switch if everything in place..


----------



## Jtaylor1

WGXA did a digital test during FOX primetime. WMAZ announced that they're going to continue analog broadcasting until June.

Update: The FCC just denied Salisbury, MD station WBOC's request to cut off analog transmitter on Feb. 17.


----------



## robmadden1

It looks like MY64 will be the only station in the Cincinnati and Dayton area to go fully digital come Tuesday unless ThinkTV (Channel16) gets a waiver from the FCC to keep analog on.

http://www.daytondailynews.com/n/content/oh/story/news/local/2009/02/13/ddn021309dtvweb.html


----------



## robmadden1

*KET sets April 15 as analog shutoff date*

http://www.ket.org/pressroom/2009/09/DTV_April.html

I find it funny that KET chose the day taxes are due lol. People get mad at having to pay taxes then they can kick thier tv in fustration since they cant get KET analog lol.


----------



## robmadden1

*FCC Releases Lists of TV Stations' Responses to Requirements for Analog Termination on February 17, 2009.*

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-245A1.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-245A2.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-245A3.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-09-245A4.pdf


----------



## BillRadio

Denver Update (from web sites & on-air announcements) and when they will switch off analog:

2 KWGN (CW): 6/12
4 KCNC (CBS): 6/12
6 KRMA (PBS): undetermined but not 2/17
7 KMGH (ABC): "Sometime in April"
9 KUSA (NBC): "Sometime in April"
12 KBDI (PBS): 2/17
20 KTVD (My): "Sometime in April"
31 KDVR (Fox): 6/12


----------



## zman977

In Peoria Illinois it looks like all stations except WHOI 19 ABC are going digital only on 2/17. WAOE Mynetwork 59 according to one list I saw and can't find right now was planning to go DTV only on or before 2/17. Don't know if they went early or are waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## bluegras

that right about the ones in peoria they have WMBD and WYZZ have been doing crawls on the bottom of the screen about the DTV Transition.WMBD has been telling people on their newscasts at 5,6 and will be proably 10pm about the infomation on DTV.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Well...the NBC KSNW and Fox KSAS have decided to delay until 6/12, now.

So much for Wichita being 100% 2/17.


----------



## dettxw

dettxw said:


> "Oklahoma City: KWET (PBS), KAUT-TV (MyN), KETA-TV (PBS), KOCB (CW), KOKH-TV (Fox), KWTV (CBS)"
> 
> Also add NBC affiliate KFOR to the list of those in OKC switching on the original date.
> 
> Have not heard about ABC affiliate KOCO.
> 
> edit -
> KOCO now has a June 12th countdown on a secondary web page, so at this time seems like they are the lone delayed switcher around here.


Looks like KFOR NBC has delayed after all, so they join ABC KOCO in waiting until June.

KOCB CW & KOKH FOX are switching tonight, and the rest have already switched.


----------



## fluffybear

8 of the 9 PBS stations (the 9th, Channel 14 in Albany is scheduled to convert in 6 weeks) which make up Georgia Public Broadcasting will be saying goodbye to Analog tonight. 

Public Broadcasting Atlanta (PBA) PBS station (Channel 30) will convert to Digital on June 12th.

I am looking forward to seeing what happens tomorrow as currently I can not receive WGTV's (station which is less then 30 miles away) OTA digital signal. However, I am receiving a great signal from WJSP in Columbus, a station which is 60+ miles away.

Have to wonder if I will get any other Columbus stations go full power with their digital signals


----------



## zman977

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Well...the NBC KSNW and Fox KSAS have decided to delay until 6/12, now.
> 
> So much for Wichita being 100% 2/17.


Did they decide on their own or is the FCC making them wait. Remember, the FCC can deny a stations request to drop analogue on February 17th. Were these stations among those that had to meet certain requirements to drop analogue broadcasting? Just curious.


----------



## Pepster

n3ntj said:


> Interesting but incomplete data at this point.
> 
> BTW.. what does STA and NSO mean in the middle column of that data?
> 
> According to WGAL (Lancaster, PA), they are in discussions with the other stations in the Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market to see they are going to do before deciding for themselves. No word yet from WHP, WITF, WLYH, and WHTM. WPMT is listed as going all digital on 2/17.


As far as the table goes, what does night light mean?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Pepster said:


> As far as the table goes, what does night light mean?


Night lite means the station has committed to keeping an informational slate up on the analog channel for some time, normally 30 days. The slate or video are to help people find more information about the transition, where to get help, etc.

And in an emergency broadcast situation, the station will be the analog channel to turn to for more information.

But no actual programming.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gregjones

Tom Robertson said:


> There are many types of emergencies and emergency alerts. In my mind, most of them occur _before_ power goes out, not after. After the power is out, the emergency has typically passed.


While this is the case with many types of emergencies, it is not the case with all. In the southeast, the threat of hurricanes is precisely the kind of event this does not cover. The hurricane often knocks power out early in the event. The majority of deaths occur because of tornadoes that can do not exist until later.

This delay shifted the conversion into hurricane season.


----------



## Tom Robertson

gregjones said:


> While this is the case with many types of emergencies, it is not the case with all. In the southeast, the threat of hurricanes is precisely the kind of event this does not cover. The hurricane often knocks power out early in the event. The majority of deaths occur because of tornadoes that can do not exist until later.
> 
> This delay shifted the conversion into hurricane season.


But the hurricane warnings usually go out days before landfall.

And wait... if power goes out early... Who's going to watch either analog or digital?


----------



## gfrang

PBS WENH-DT, Channel 11, Durham, NH has not only shut off analog but moved digital to assigned frequency.


----------



## jimmyv2000

gfrang said:


> PBS WENH-DT, Channel 11, Durham, NH has not only shut off analog but moved digital to assigned frequency.


*YES THEY DID !* 
I did my rescan and its rock solid on DT-11  vs DT 57 that was weak at times. and i'm in Salem with a large attic antenna


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

zman977 said:


> Did they decide on their own or is the FCC making them wait. Remember, the FCC can deny a stations request to drop analogue on February 17th. Were these stations among those that had to meet certain requirements to drop analogue broadcasting? Just curious.


I've heard rumor that KSNW was "forced" and KSAS wasn't. But, I've yet to confirm.


----------



## jacksonm30354

fluffybear said:


> 8 of the 9 PBS stations (the 9th, Channel 14 in Albany is scheduled to convert in 6 weeks) which make up Georgia Public Broadcasting will be saying goodbye to Analog tonight.
> 
> Public Broadcasting Atlanta (PBA) PBS station (Channel 30) will convert to Digital on June 12th.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what happens tomorrow as currently I can not receive WGTV's (station which is less then 30 miles away) OTA digital signal. However, I am receiving a great signal from WJSP in Columbus, a station which is 60+ miles away.
> 
> Have to wonder if I will get any other Columbus stations go full power with their digital signals


WJSP's tower is in Warm Springs well to the north of Columbus. Columbus actually gets a better GPB signal from WACS (Dawson/Americus). WLTZ (38 NBC DT35 they shut off analog today too), WXTX (54 FOX DT49)'s towers are in middle of Columbus. WRBL (3 CBS DT15) and WTVM (9 ABC DT47)'s towers are in Cusseta 20 miles S of Columbus. They are all at full power so if you are going to be able to get them you should be able to now. WTVM will be moving to DT11 June 12 and will expand it's viewing area when it does so, so you might be able to get that one then. WLGA (66 CW DT31) will be taking over the DT47 slot and all 3 will be off the Cusseta towers.


----------



## BlackHitachi

BlackHitachi said:


> Medford Oregon
> 
> 5.1 KOBI NBC
> 8.1 SOPTV PBS
> 10.1 KTVL CBS
> 12.1 KDRV ABC
> 26.1 KMVU FOX
> 
> KFBI MNTV 48 is a LP Analog channel no word on them yet, but when i look them up it shows post 2009 48.1??


10.1 KTVL CBS changed there minds they will have both Analog and Digital until JUNE!


----------



## samhevener

I checked my analog TV with rabbit ear antenna on Sunday at 5PM. I was able to receive the following stations: 
3-WKYC Cleveland
5-WEWS Cleveland
8-WJW Cleveland
17-WDLI Canton
19-WOIO Cleveland
21-WFMJ Youngstown
23-WPVX Akron
25-WVIZ Cleveland
27-WKBN Youngstown
29-WAOH Kent
35-WAX Cleveland
43-WUAB Cleveland
49-WEAO Akron
55-WBNX Akron
61-WQHS-Cleveland
67-WOAC-Canton

I checked the TV set this morning at 5AM, the day after the shutdown and found the following stations still broadcasting analog:
3-WKYC Cleveland
5-WEWS Cleveland
8-WJW Cleveland
17-WDLI Canton
19-WOIO Cleveland
21-WFMJ Youngstown
23-WPVX Akron
25-WVIZ Cleveland
27-WKBN Youngstown
29-WAOH Kent
35-WAX Cleveland
43-WUAB Cleveland
49-WEAO Akron
55-WBNX Akron
61-WQHS-Cleveland
The only one that went dark is WOAC chan 67 in Canton. No big loss as it was a 24 hr infomercial station.


----------



## fluffybear

jacksonm30354 said:


> WJSP's tower is in Warm Springs well to the north of Columbus. Columbus actually gets a better GPB signal from WACS (Dawson/Americus). WLTZ (38 NBC DT35 they shut off analog today too), WXTX (54 FOX DT49)'s towers are in middle of Columbus. WRBL (3 CBS DT15) and WTVM (9 ABC DT47)'s towers are in Cusseta 20 miles S of Columbus. They are all at full power so if you are going to be able to get them you should be able to now. WTVM will be moving to DT11 June 12 and will expand it's viewing area when it does so, so you might be able to get that one then. WLGA (66 CW DT31) will be taking over the DT47 slot and all 3 will be off the Cusseta towers.


Thanks for the information. That explains a lot. I had been picking up WRBL up until a few weeks back but no more. Guess we will have to wait until June to see what will change then.

Oddly enough, I still do not pick up WGTV signal from Atlanta even though according to everything I should be.


----------



## dettxw

OKC stations KWTV (CBS) & OETA (PBS) switched real channels yesterday and now my HR20-700 won't tune them OTA. Guide data must need updating. 

HR20-700 locked up tight requiring a RBR twice while playing with re-setting up the OTA to see if that might help.


----------



## homeskillet

TOPEKA, KANSAS

13 CBS WIBW - Turned Analog Off on 2/16 at 6:00 PM.
** Digital moved from UHF 44 to VHF 13

11 PBS KTWU - Turned Analog Off on 2/17 at 11:58 PM
** Digital moved from UHF 23 to VHF 11

49 ABC KTKA - Turned Analog Off on 2/17 at 12:01 AM
** Digital Remains on UHF 48, will move to UHF 49

** Analog Has Slide Saying Station Will Return to Analog if
an Emergency Arises Before March 2.

27 NBC KSNT - Analog Continues Until 6/12
** Digital Remains Low Power on UHF 28

43 FOX KTMJ-CA - Analog Continues due to LPTV Status
** Digital Available on KSNT-DT 27.2 on UHF 28


----------



## jacksonm30354

fluffybear said:


> Thanks for the information. That explains a lot. I had been picking up WRBL up until a few weeks back but no more. Guess we will have to wait until June to see what will change then.
> 
> Oddly enough, I still do not pick up WGTV signal from Atlanta even though according to everything I should be.


They moved the digital signal for WGTV to Ch. 8 and they are supposed to crank up the power a little, but I am not picking them up in Hapeville-East Point.

WRBL/WTVM maybe were doing tower maintenance if you could get WRBL at one point. WTVM when they move to Ch. 11 should have a larger coverage area than WRBL.


----------



## fluffybear

jacksonm30354 said:


> They moved the digital signal for WGTV to Ch. 8 and they are supposed to crank up the power a little, but I am not picking them up in Hapeville-East Point.
> 
> WRBL/WTVM maybe were doing tower maintenance if you could get WRBL at one point. WTVM when they move to Ch. 11 should have a larger coverage area than WRBL.


Wife just pointed out to me the fact that Hapeville is near the Airport and if you are not picking up WGTV from there, I never will..


----------



## Cholly

So far, the only Charlotte area station I've found to have converted is PBS station WTVI. On the analog channel, they have a crawl in English and Spanish telling people they either need a converter box, compatible TV or pay TV.


----------



## bobukcat

robmadden1 said:


> It looks like MY64 will be the only station in the Cincinnati and Dayton area to go fully digital come Tuesday unless ThinkTV (Channel16) gets a waiver from the FCC to keep analog on.
> 
> http://www.daytondailynews.com/n/content/oh/story/news/local/2009/02/13/ddn021309dtvweb.html


It still amazes me that anyone could have been unprepared for this at this stage of the game - especially if you watch TV enough to be calling within minutes or hours of the shutdown:

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20090218/ENT/302180073


----------



## Tom Robertson

bobukcat said:


> It still amazes me that anyone could have been unprepared for this at this stage of the game - especially if you watch TV enough to be calling within minutes or hours of the shutdown:
> 
> http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20090218/ENT/302180073


One good sign from the article:


> Lawhead was encouraged that many callers already had purchased converter boxes. TV stations in Cincinnati - and across the country - had been urging viewers to obtain the boxes in public service announcements broadcast for more than a year.
> 
> "Most of the people are pretty much aware. It wasn't a case of 'why is this happening?' " he says.


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## scooper

"
Quote:
Originally Posted by bobukcat View Post
It still amazes me that anyone could have been unprepared for this at this stage of the game - especially if you watch TV enough to be calling within minutes or hours of the shutdown:

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/2.../ENT/302180073
One good sign from the article:
Quote:
Lawhead was encouraged that many callers already had purchased converter boxes. TV stations in Cincinnati - and across the country - had been urging viewers to obtain the boxes in public service announcements broadcast for more than a year.

"Most of the people are pretty much aware. It wasn't a case of 'why is this happening?' " he says.
Cheers,
Tom"

Very good sign indeed. Maybe nothing will be done with the June 12 shutdown with results like this.


----------



## leww37334

from Information week:

http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2009/02/the_transition.html

Also the AP

http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090218/ap_on_hi_te/tec_digital_tv_transition

here's another one

http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2009/02/19/daily.18/

about 50,000 calls in two days. 300 million people in the US, 2.57 per household 116.7 million households

.04% problem rate ( we wish Vista had done this well)

one poster reports it costs a major station $25,000 per month to maintain that extra UHF signal.

BTW, why aren't all the environmentalists complaining about all the electrical power being wasted by maintaining dual ATSC/NTSC broadcasts?


----------



## Grentz

leww37334 said:


> BTW, why aren't all the environmentalists complaining about all the electrical power being wasted by maintaining dual ATSC/NTSC broadcasts?


Probably cause its not simple enough for most of them to understand


----------



## leww37334

Grentz said:


> Probably cause its not simple enough for most of them to understand


:lol:


----------



## samhevener

As of today all stations in my market area are still broadcasting in analog except the 24 hour infomercial station chan 67 in Canton that left the air on Feb 17. Chan 8 WJW in Cleveland said they would leve the air on March 12, they didn't. The following stations are still broadcasting analog:
3-WKYC Cleveland
5-WEWS Cleveland
8-WJW Cleveland
17-WDLI Canton
19-WOIO Cleveland
21-WFMJ Youngstown
23-WPVX Akron
25-WVIZ Cleveland
27-WKBN Youngstown
29-WAOH Kent
35-WAX Cleveland
43-WUAB Cleveland
49-WEAO Akron
55-WBNX Akron
61-WQHS-Cleveland


----------



## machavez00

If it hasn't been posted, all Phoenix full power analog stations are still up. Two low power station went digital, KAZT went early and KTAZ flash cut on 2/17


----------

